# Realistic brand TRC-455 CB radio 40 channels



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This is a great CD radio with 40 channels and it comes with the handset. I know these sell on eBay for about $150 plus shipping but I'm offering it here first for $100 plus shipping. It's been tested and works great! Once a person has decided they want this I will get accurate postage rate and the cheapest I can get for them. This would be amazing for someone. These are getting hard to find where they actually work.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This is now sold!!! Thank you for reading my post!


----------

